

Vischeck simulates what an image/website looks like to a color blind person - agconway
http://www.vischeck.com/vischeck/vischeckImage.php

======
bromley
@vischeck.com, I have two suggestions to make more people want to try your
online tool:

1\. Put some basic stats next to the options for Deuteranope and Protonope.
Percentage of general population affected would be good.

2\. Let people enter an image URL as an alternative to uploading. Better
still, and I appreciate that this would be more complicated, let people enter
a web-page URL, grab a screenshot of that web page, and process the
screenshot.

~~~
healsdata
You can enter a URL -- it wasn't obvious to me at first either. On the left
hand sidebar, click on "Run Webpages". They have a disclaimer about not
picking up everything from stylesheets correctly but it did a good job with
our website.

~~~
bromley
Ah yes I missed that, thanks.

From a usability perspective I think it would make sense to combine those two
tools into one.

------
imr
Interesting idea, but the website feature appears to not work with links.

~~~
metageek
Or even images. Better to take a screenshot of the site and check that.

~~~
torme
It works with some images, but not others. At first glance, it looks like
maybe it just doesnt support PNG.

~~~
metageek
I found the problem: it works iff the HTML uses an absolute URL for the image.

------
unwind
Could someone please fix the typo in the title? I _think_ that "bling" should
really be "blind".

